# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  ساخت گزارش پویا

## Abbas Naghdi

سلام بچه ها
بچه ها قراره یه گزارش پویا داشته باشم ... 

به نظر شما Fast Report بهتره یا Stimulsoft یا CristalReport ؟
و اما کسی آموزش سساخت گذارش پویا داره ؟

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

کسی نیست جواب بده ؟

----------


## mahdi.compute

اگه با vs کار میکینی کریسیتال راحت تره و بهتر ! گـــــزارش

----------


## khokhan

> کسی نیست جواب بده ؟


اصل این نمونه در بخش نمونه برنامه های کاربردی این سایت موجود می باشد که یکی از دوستان زحمتش رو کشیدند و باگزارش ساز استیمول و به شکل گزارش پویا درست کردند 
ضمیمه 114622

----------


## مهدی اسماعیلی

Stimulsoft خیلی عالیه ... سرچ کنید آموزشش هم هست

----------


## Mousavmousab

سلام
آموزش کامل Stimul را می تونی از سایت www.learnfiles.com دانلود کنی. خیلی خوب کار کرده. شاید کامل ترین آموزش ویدیویی رایگان فارسی Stimul همین جا باشه
موفق باشی
------------------------
آموزش کنکوری ویژوال بیسیک 6
www.homecode.blogfa.com

----------


## ramin_hashemi

crystal خیلی خوبه
فقط یکم محدودیت توی vs2010 داره که باید جدا نصبش کنی.اگه با vs2005 کار میکنی  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  crystal خیلی خوبه
من تحقیق که کردم تقریبا 70% عزیزان stimul را به crystal ترجیح میدادن
ولی crystal یه چیز دیگه هست...... :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

با تشکر یه گذارش پیشرفته تر ندارید ؟ 
یه گذارش لازم دارم که فیلد هاشو کاربر تعیین کنه + نحوه ی چیدمان و نوع مرتب سازی و ...
ویه گذارش که بشه مثلا در یک صفحه دو گذارش متفاوت داشت ... !
کسی پروژه ای فیلمی آموزشی چیزی نداره ؟

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

کسی نیست جواب بده ؟

----------


## fakhravari

استیمولیت بهترین است.
خودتو خسته نکن با گزارش گیری های دیگه.
کریستالم هم ماشین نفتی  :بامزه:

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

سلام یه مشکل دارم ... 
دیتابیس من SQL Server 2012 هست  ... حالا Stimul Soft 2012 این یدیتابیس رو ساپورت نمیکنه ... 
آیا این مشکل در Stimul soft رفع شده ... !
کسی خبر نداره ؟

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

کسی نیست جوال بده !

----------


## fakhravari

مگه میشه! :لبخند:

----------


## rahmatipoor

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
آیا نمونه گزارش ساز پویا با  fast Report سراغ دارید . نمونه همین که با استیمول طراحی شده

----------

